# New Kid In Town



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2006)

Afternoon All

Not so much a 'kid' I suppose but certainly new here .

I've been meaning to sign up for ages and have never got around to it for no readily apparent reason :O.  I've been at MAP, Netsword and SFI for quite a time and it'll be interesting to see how MartialTalk shapes up in terms of 'flavour'.

Anyhow, not to bore anyone with Biog details, I'll just stick to the facts of my being a mid-forties Englishman, black belt _Lau Gar kung Fu_ {very, *very*, lapsed :blush:}, shodan _Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu, _guitar-maestro (well, I've been playing a long time (which does not necessarily equate to the same thing ) and keen historian.

:rei: to one and all, hajemashita.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Sep 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.....


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 15, 2006)

.......


----------



## Carol (Sep 15, 2006)

Irrashai, hajimemashte!

Great to have another guitarist on board!


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2006)

A big "Hello" to everyone, particularly *Swordlady* who I know from elsewhere :waves:.

I'm a tad overwhelmed by the responses chaps, it seems you really do live up to the "Friendliest" tag in the fora header :tup:.

I shall have a look around and read-up for a few days before I start opening my big mouth (just in case I accidentaly open it wide enough to fit both feet in ).

Oh and *Carol*, nice to know that there are other twiddlers of metal (or plastic) strings here as well as swingers of steel .


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 15, 2006)

hey. welcome to mt! this is my five hundreth post makiung me a blackbelt so feel special!

Also yo saidyou went quite a kid anymroe>? how odl are you. if you don't want to tell i respect that.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 15, 2006)

I do indeed feel honoured that you spent your 500th post in such a fashion :rei:.

The years have sped past for me, such that the 'temporal-odometer' is currently pointing at "43".


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 15, 2006)

From one martial artist and musician (piano, viola, over 3 decades), welcome aboard!


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Sukerkin! :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome New Kid!

Enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  The similarities between learning music and martial arts are too many to count, as you well know having been accomplished in both.  Happy posting!


----------



## bydand (Sep 19, 2006)

Sukerkin said:


> The years have sped past for me, such that the 'temporal-odometer' is currently pointing at "43".



Hey, I resemble that remark.  43 is just getting started (at least that is what I keep saying, seeing how I hit that last week.)  

Happy to have you here, tons of information and some great people here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 27, 2006)

A quick notelet to thank everyone for their 'welcomes'.

I can only re-iterate that I'm impressed that so many members take the time to say "Hello" to a new addition to the pack.

Domo Arigato :rei:.


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, sukerkin!  I've was on MAP a long time ago, and I still drop by every great once in a while.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 29, 2006)

Konnichi wa, *tkdgirl*

I recognise your username (or at the very least have noted someone with a name very similar (I'm old, forgive my failing memory )); nice to know I'm not the only one to keep a consistent 'identity' between fora .


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 29, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2006)

Com'on in, the water's fine:ultracool


----------

